# "von Holtzman"



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone know anything about the von Holtzman kennels or their dogs? 

Any negative comments or comments you'd like to be kept private should be PM'ed to me. 

I tried looking up a specific dog on pedigreedatabase, and it showed "von deleteing" and "changeing my dogs." I also found that most "______ von holtzman" dogs had been removed.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

There is a legitimate reason why I am asking, and I can't find any information on any of the von Holtzman dogs. It's as if they disappeared from the internet.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a puppy ad fromt he PDB.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/classifieds/93242.html

There has been a big problem recently with people changing Pedigrees on the database.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone who registered can mess with pedigrees. Someone was always messing with mine until I had it locked.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Hm. That's interesting. Now I know why I couldn't find them. They changed their kennel name. Thanks for the head's up. I'm going to send them an e-mail regarding one of their dogs.


----------

